# Battlefield Berlin



## Groedius (May 9, 2011)

Hey guys dont know if you have heard of them before but these guys are pretty good they sell miniatures from many different ranges including games workshop stuff and also have some bits which are listed as OOP. 

http://www.shop.battlefield-berlin.de/

They ship to anywere in Europe. I thought it would be helpful to some of you because it would be cheaper then buying the differing models seperately from different European modellers. They also give a discount if you spend over 100 - 150 euros which is also nice.


----------

